# Silver Bays - If you have one...can you share a clipped photo?



## wingnut (Jan 27, 2010)

My youngest weaningling, Missy, is what we're calling a silver bay. I don't know if it's the fact that it's winter or what, but I'm spending inordinate amounts of time wondering what she might look like when all that weanling/winter wooly fuzz is gone. When I part her hair, the hair from the skin and up about 1/2" is solid gray. Her mane becomes more silvery every day, while her tail remains a mix of flaxen and red bay(?). And her face is getting darker all the time.

This is a photo from October:







She's also the one in my avatar.

So, if you have someone in your herd with similar colors...or started out with similar coloring, would you post a clipped or summer photo?

Thanks!


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 27, 2010)

One of my silver bays clipped:






Summer coat






Winter coat






Another clipped






Summer






Winter






And a third clipped






Summer






Winter


----------



## normajeanbaker (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is a bit darker then the one you have pictured, but here is my silver bay clipped. She is pretty light for the first few clippings, but gets darker and darker as the summer/fall go on.


----------



## Dona (Jan 27, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL Silver Bays here!





Usually, when you clip a Silver Bay's "winter" coat.....they will look like a Silver Dapple. That is because Bays are a black based horse, and under that red winter coat, the hair is very dark gray or black next to the skin. The Silver gene affects black....making the undercoat look like a Silver Dapple when the outer red color is clipped off.

Now, after the summer hair grows in....it is red again. (no dark undercoat) So when Silver Bays are clipped in summer, they will keep their reddish shade, sometimes with dapples.


----------



## angelspeeper (Jan 27, 2010)

First I must apologize for not having pictures. But I have two that look alike unshaven...just like the original poster's horse. One horse's papers list him as a silver bay, the other one list him as a sorrel. Both are red with a flaxen mane when unshaven. But you really see the difference when you shave them.

My sorrel shaves out red with a flaxen mane everytime. But my silver bay is quite another story. I only have owned him since spring of last year, and he was already starting to shed out. At that time he was still red. When we clipped him for a show, He clipped out red, but where the are usually black points...his were silver.

Now this winter we had to clip his head because his briddle got too tight, and he clipped out grey. But mytrainer said that is usual with bays and silver bays. He said in Spring he will again clip out red.

Just by looking, I would say if you see any silver where a bay would usually have black points then your horse is a silver bay, if no silver then its a sorrel with a flaxen mane/tail.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow!! You guys really came through! Thank you!! I can't wait to show my husband and kids the *potential* of what could be under that winter/weanling fuzz!

Thanks!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 28, 2010)

Joy - my little boy looks the same color as yours in winter woolies - and we've always referred to him as Silver Bay. *BUT* after these responses I'm starting to second guess?

Here's our little guy we think (or thought) is silver bay (clipped from last July as a weanling) -





















Full of fur now he looks like this (taken couple weeks ago) - he's on the *FAR RIGHT*:


----------



## Dona (Jan 28, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Joy - my little boy looks the same color as yours in winter woolies - and we've always referred to him as Silver Bay. *BUT* after these responses I'm starting to second guess?Here's our little guy we think (or thought) is silver bay (clipped from last July as a weanling) -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do think your little guy is a Silver Bay.  His lower legs are a light silvery color & he is showing faint dappling. He is young yet, and until a Silver Bay matures, they usually don't show the "subtle" darker shading on their legs. There are so many different "Shades" of Bays....and the silver gene can affect them all a bit differently. His coloring should intensify as he ages.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 28, 2010)

Marlene! Good grief! That's Missy's twin!! At least in that last photo!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 28, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]We had a little silver bay filly, Loess Hills Aces Silk N Sassy, who as a weanling looked light palomino. As she matured, her lower legs were darker, and she also had the striped hooves associated with the silver dilution gene. Genetically we knew she was a silver bay because her dam carried the silver dilution gene, and sire was homozygous black.[/SIZE]

Here she is at 3 months:






As a yearling:






And in winter coat as a yearling:

http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv255/l...ni/SilkyJan.jpg


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 28, 2010)

My silver bay mare probably won't help since she's actually a silver bay ROAN, she's really much redder in color than I'm used to seeing on silver bays:
















I haven't actually had to clip her, just let her shed out last year, but here is a photo of her at Little Kings a couple years ago clipped out:






The very first foal born her was a silver bay filly:






When clipped she was silver dapple like Cheyaut's first horse


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 28, 2010)

Dona said:


> WhiteTailsMinis said:
> 
> 
> > Joy - my little boy looks the same color as yours in winter woolies - and we've always referred to him as Silver Bay. *BUT* after these responses I'm starting to second guess?Here's our little guy we think (or thought) is silver bay (clipped from last July as a weanling) -
> ...



Thanks Dona - appreciate that info - so we're on track then. I'll be anxious to see him clipped this year as a yearling.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 28, 2010)

We have 5 out of 12 silver bays heres a couple pictures


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 28, 2010)

What beautiful horses everyone! Just beautful!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my Silver bay


----------



## wingnut (Jan 28, 2010)

Rose: Thanks for mentioning the striped hooves. I didn't realize that was considered one of the traits of a silver gene.


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 28, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]



> Rose: Thanks for mentioning the striped hooves. I didn't realize that was considered one of the traits of a silver gene.


I notice in your pictures the darker muzzle and dark around the eyes and ears, and I'm certain when she sheds out this summer her lower legs will be darker, too. Defenitely one of the indicators of bay.....................and the silver dilution gene just dilutes that color down so it can appear reddish or sorrel, but we know it's really not!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 28, 2010)

Loess Hills said:


> [SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> > Rose: Thanks for mentioning the striped hooves. I didn't realize that was considered one of the traits of a silver gene.
> ...



Oh geeze....now I'm really going to be beside myself waiting!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2010)

Her color is similar to our gelding, Sunny. Clipped and fuzzy shots so you can see:

*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF), a/k/a Sunny[/SIZE]*
_1998 AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding_

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's a hoofed teddy bear


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 28, 2010)

wingnut said:


> My youngest weaningling, Missy, is what we're calling a silver bay. I don't know if it's the fact that it's winter or what, but I'm spending inordinate amounts of time wondering what she might look like when all that weanling/winter wooly fuzz is gone. When I part her hair, the hair from the skin and up about 1/2" is solid gray. Her mane becomes more silvery every day, while her tail remains a mix of flaxen and red bay(?). And her face is getting darker all the time.
> This is a photo from October:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Jan 28, 2010)

wingnut said:


> My youngest weaningling, Missy, is what we're calling a silver bay. I don't know if it's the fact that it's winter or what, but I'm spending inordinate amounts of time wondering what she might look like when all that weanling/winter wooly fuzz is gone. When I part her hair, the hair from the skin and up about 1/2" is solid gray. Her mane becomes more silvery every day, while her tail remains a mix of flaxen and red bay(?). And her face is getting darker all the time.
> This is a photo from October:
> 
> 
> ...


I believe my gelding Dash is also consider a Silver Bay. I like the star I clipped on his hip.

http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/xx152/d...eard2009039.jpg


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Jan 28, 2010)

This is my lil girl... In her partially grown out coat, winter woolies and then when she is clipped!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 28, 2010)

wow

what cuties

You all have some nice silver bays.

I would like one


----------



## Shari (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, many Silver bays have striped hooves. Some have more striping that others. Edda isn't a mini but she does have the rather uneven stripped hooves, all my past ones,, were pretty even between blk and white.

I don't have summer photos of her yet...as she is only 8 months old.






Hooves..


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 28, 2010)

Even silver bays seem to come in a lot of shades! Our old stallion Streaker has a body color that's almost as rich as a blood bay, but with a flaxen mane and tail, and then I've got a two year old filly on the other end of the spectrum that's so pale she almost looks palomino. They even clip out a little differently - some of mine clip out looking silver black while others look almost buff. Here are three of our silver bay foals before and after clipping.

First is Rock Rivers Carolus Magus. First as a foal, then after first clip, then again the following year shedding out naturally.
















Now here's Charlie's maternal sister, Rock Rivers Lola Vavoom. She definitely clips off with a buff undertone.











And finally one of our 2009 fillies, Rock Rivers Aerodynamic. In the first picture she's only a day old. She's another one that has a buff hue when clipped. You can also see her partially clipped in my avatar for comparison.


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 31, 2010)

My mare HAD striped hooves but now they are solid black. she is 6 now. and when she was bred to a sorrel pinot she had a silver bay filly that at age 3 has turned almost black. will my mare get darker?


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Hill Haven Farms said:


> This is my lil girl... In her partially grown out coat, winter woolies and then when she is clipped!


Wow, she is gorgeous!



I love the one blue eye and one brown eye, and the white stripe with the dark legs is very unique and lovely.


----------



## Ghosted (Feb 2, 2010)

There are some very pretty horses in here, but I can't pass up the chance to post a picture of my "baby".

All these pictures are of the same horse, and all shaven except maybe one in a summer coat... His summer coat is so short you barely touch it with a #10 blade though. We had people ask us if we even shaved him at a show...


----------



## Ferin (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is my Silver Bay mare, Sonara's Little Exotica.

Clipped...
















Winter...


----------



## carlenehorse (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is my 1 1/2 year old filly.

Before clipping






Clipped picture






Carlene


----------



## Ghosted (Feb 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## wingnut (Feb 20, 2010)

Carlene: I'm really starting to think our Missy is going to end up looking like your girl when she's clipped.

I have *loved, loved, loved* seeing *everyone's* photos. What an amazing collection of beautiful horses. If our girl comes out looking half as good as some of yours, I will be thrilled beyond all measurement!


----------



## love_casper (Feb 26, 2010)

I love everyone's silver bays!!!

Lots of you have seen my Ghost, but here she is..........
















Driving






Loving my girl,






Coming to me through a snow storm


----------



## wingnut (Feb 28, 2010)

Ghost is awesome!!!


----------



## Endless (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is Our silver bay stallion,


----------



## Reble (Mar 4, 2010)

Endless said:


> Here is Our silver bay stallion,


Nice guy, seen his filly


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 4, 2010)

love_casper said:


> I love everyone's silver bays!!!
> Lots of you have seen my Ghost, but here she is..........
> 
> 
> ...






Ghost is one BEAUTIFUL girl!!! Those blue eyes just touch her off.


----------



## Doobie (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the Gunner Kelly?

I have always loved him...

He is a sweet boy in a little package!

Prr is built just like her daddy, wish she had his pure white mane and tail!


----------

